# dashboard removal 87 d21 hardbody



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

ok...been trying to get the heater core out...followed the haynes (worthless)....posted a question on here.....listed to other advice....but it now appears that the best way to access the heater core is to take the dashboard out, I have read where others have come to the same conclusing....the hanyes does not have a diagrams, procedures or anything about removing the dash...anyone have step by step procedures, where are the Hidden bolts, stuff like that? pictures would be great....Thanks


----------

